# Help please my heavily pregnant cat had a white discharge yesterday is it normal?



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Today it's changed to a brown discharge is this normal or do I need to get her to a vet tomorrow? 

It's coming from her vagina she got mated August 8th will she give birth this weekend?

The 2 photos show her nipples really big and full of milk and stomach which has dropped I think so anyway. Can someone help me please and try to guess when she'll give birth?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Her due date at 65 days from 8th August is October 12th so today is day 62 assuming the 8th was the first day she mated.

Sounds like she is due any time now - she has had a show.

However - you say elsewhere:


> She got mated on the 29th of July and not been in heat since so I know she's definetely pregnant I just wondered when she'll have her kittens .


http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063888093-post1.html

Is this the same cat?


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

No that's my mums cat but she can't use the internet Orientalslave


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Her due date at 65 days from 8th August is October 12th so today is day 62 assuming the 8th was the first day she mated.
> 
> Sounds like she is due any time now - she has had a show.
> 
> ...


No that's my mums cat she can't use the internet so I have to ask for her on here if my mum needs to ask anything.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You do like to keep me confused.

This does sound like a show, now kittens could be born tonight or I have had this show then kittens born between 3 days.

How did the other girl do, she was due around 3/4th.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Gosh this is confusing.

First you posted...



Silver77 said:


> My cat had 4 beautiful kittens on June the 30th but in July on the 23rd one kitten died, then on the 25th of July 2 more kittens died then on the 30th of July the last kitten died


Then you posted...



Silver77 said:


> She got mated on the 29th of July and not been in heat since so I know she's definetely pregnant I just wondered when she'll have her kittens


And in response to questions about whether this was the same cat who had the kittens that died, you posted....



Silver77 said:


> yes it is the same cat.


So despite the continual use of 'my cat' and the fact that you were looking after the kittens and footing the vet's bills.... you were actually talking about a cat which belongs to your mum and you were just asking questions on her behalf.

And this post is about different pregnant cat which belongs to you?



Anyway, good luck with the third lot. I hope they arrive soon and safely.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm confused.

However to answer your question, 
it sounds like this cat is about to go into labour and give birth
I hope all go's well .


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> Gosh this is confusing.
> 
> First you posted...
> 
> ...


Yes Aubrie30 this is my cat not my mums cat


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> You do like to keep me confused.
> 
> This does sound like a show, now kittens could be born tonight or I have had this show then kittens born between 3 days.
> 
> How did the other girl do, she was due around 3/4th.


Hi Catcoonz she had 3 kittens this time I hope this time they're all healthy for my mums sake


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any problems please come back and post, if urgent like white gums you need a vet straight away.

Hope this time all goes well for mum and kittens.

Make sure there are no fleas, if there is only frontline spray is safe for kittens from 2 days old.

Please keep me updated on this litter.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Any problems please come back and post, if urgent like white gums you need a vet straight away.
> 
> Hope this time all goes well for mum and kittens.
> 
> ...


Yes Catcoonz

Thanks for your help I will keep you updated and thanks for telling me about Frontline i'll tell my mum to get some just in case she needs it for her new kittens .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any kittens yet?

As well as good flea control you need to worm babies & mother against roundworm which will transfer in the milk if mum has them. You can buy Panacur without a prescription which is suitable for this.

Check all your cats for any signs of fleas - comb them with a fine tooth comb over white paper. If you get any fleas or any black specks on it moisten them. If they are flea dirt you will get a pink tinge round them. If any of your cats have fleas they all need treating and so does the house. Don't use Bob Martins products, and Frontline may not work on fleas in your area. I'm not sure what good flea products are safe for pregnant and/or lactating cats. Maybe someone else can advise.



> She got mated on the 29th of July





> she got mated August 8th


I'm curious about how you are so exact about the dates of mating.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I still find Frontline Spray to be effective.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I still find Frontline Spray to be effective.


Just as well since it's the only product that can safely be used on very tiny kittens.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Any kittens yet?
> 
> As well as good flea control you need to worm babies & mother against roundworm which will transfer in the milk if mum has them. You can buy Panacur without a prescription which is suitable for this.
> 
> ...


Hi Orientalslave

No kittens yet =( but she's getting more discharge from her vagina today and it looks a lot wetter than yesterday.

I saw my cat mate on that date and my mum said she saw her cat mate on that date. My mum and I only let our cats out on them days my mum phoned and told me she saw her cat mate on that date.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Surely this isn't how it is done in the Cat world????

If you want to play breeder, you just let your cat out and hope it finds a random male to mate with 

No screening, no disease control, nothing??? No idea what these poor lil loves could be born with.

I'm sorry but I can't get my head around that


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Surely this isn't how it is done in the Cat world????
> 
> If you want to play breeder, you just let your cat out and hope it finds a random male to mate with
> 
> ...


It's not how it's done. This is back yard breeding and they've already lost a whole litter to an unknown virus.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sigh. Really?

Although I suppose it's not much different from people sleeping with random pickups at pubs, is it


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> Sigh. Really?
> 
> Although I suppose it's not much different from people sleeping with random pickups at pubs, is it


Yes, but people usually do contraception when sleeping with a random pickup.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes, but people usually do contraception when sleeping with a random pickup.


and the person has a choice, the cat doesn't


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes, but people usually do contraception when sleeping with a random pickup.


I think that's debatable and dependent on where you're from, sadly. I used to live in an area where there were a lot of babies born from random bar hookups. And as with the cats, I don't think anyone was the better for the experience, in particular the offspring.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> Sigh. Really?
> 
> Although I suppose it's not much different from people sleeping with random pickups at pubs, is it


At least those people at the pub make those choices and can use protection, stopping pregnancy and stds.

These poor cats are suffering much worse.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Blackcats said:


> At least those people at the pub make those choices and can use protection, stopping pregnancy and stds.
> 
> These poor cats are suffering much worse.


Agreed totally. I wasn't trying to say any of it is any good, as I started with the heavy sigh of existential malaise. It became a philosophical musing on the fate of innocents who find themselves the victims of thoughtlessness.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

As true as all this is, I think people have been trying not to point it out so that OP comes back on the forum for help and advice, one litter has already been lost to one of these cats.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Susan M said:


> As true as all this is, I think people have been trying not to point it out so that OP comes back on the forum for help and advice, one litter has already been lost to one of these cats.


This exactly


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

While I do agree that the safety of the kittens and the cat are of primary concern, I also firmly believe that someone who clearly doesn't know or realize or care that back yard breeding is irresponsible needs to be enlightened. Being pink and fluffy about it all isn't really going to encourage this behaviour to change, especially when there has already been a dead litter of kittens. 

I tried not to take a heavy handed approach, because that does seem to frighten new people away. However, I think the best way to help someone who seems to be repeatedly in this situation is to clue them in that perhaps they wouldn't have dead kittens and troubling discharge from their cat IF the cat were spayed and not put out to breed at will. There are too many cats and kittens in rescue, languishing without loving homes, and too many responsible breeders, working hard to better their breeds, to not furrow one's virtual brow a bit at people who think it's nice and natural for their cat to have litter after litter.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Susan M said:


> As true as all this is, I think people have been trying not to point it out so that OP comes back on the forum for help and advice, one litter has already been lost to one of these cats.


I disagree and if you read my comment on the last pregnancy thread within the breeding section, you will see why.

Many times arguments can erupt on threads like this where everybody starts to bicker and disagree and the OP receiving immense backlash and subtle venom with no advice being given. They then disappear forever.

It is no good for this to keep happening. It results in the OP leaving the forum and the fate of the cats becoming unknown. We suspect sadly given how the OP writes their post and when people completely forget about the welfare of the kittens and start arguing amongst each other I can see why the OP leaves. I do not believe in the comments 'Their choice to leave. They obviously do not care'

People should stop driving them away. The mess is done and it is time to give them the advice they have come on here for.

I do believe in being pink and fluffy in the sense of at least being polite and not raising those red hot pitchforks straight away.

However, education is still what it is about. There is absolutely no harm in educating at the same time as well as giving the advice that is needed. Some threads balance nicely like this and there is no mega pink and fluffy but nor is there rudeness.

To be honest though, this OP has been on here before and this is not their first experience like when genuine mistakes are made and lack of education with feline care. They were told last time about this with their threads and people were pretty fair with their responses.

The advice has clearly been ignored.

Again, nobody has been rude on this thread and that does surprise me given this is the not OP's first post with this situation.

So I am sorry but I believe firmly in education, education, education, whilst helping the poster with whatever they request.

If we do not educate we send a message to them that what they are doing is perfectly acceptable and that they will not question what is happening.

If we educate it may make them stop and think and learn from it.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Honestly, I very strongly disagree with the OP's actions, but as I said, keep banging on about it is not helping. I also believe they know very well what they're doing as they've been told SO many times already, in an ideal world it would, but education doesn't stop ignorance. 
I usually keep out of these things, but I see people being rude to daily, this is a nice place if you stay in cat chat and don't venture into any other sub forums. 

I'm not fully engaging into this and I'm saying no more, it's not helping. It's happened, OP knows, enough.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope both the OP & her mother get their cats neutered before any more kittens are conceived and possibly lost.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgot to add that I also hope that in the future they get all their kittens neutered before they can get pregnant, or make a female cat pregnant.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Any news yet Silver77 ?


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

may said:


> Any news yet Silver77 ?


Hi May

Sorry not been on for a long time been too busy watching my 6 new fur babies =). She had them on 12/10/2014 she had them between 9.30 am and 12.30 pm :thumbup:

Here is a photo of them altogether


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a very contented mum.
Hope you will continue to post updates.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

She had all 6 kittens last Saturday 12/10/2014 between 9.30 am and 12.30 pm :thumbup:. Mum cat and all 6 kittens doing great for all the geniuine people who care .

For them that don't then leave me alone I only asked a question and getting moaned at because I did .


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Looks like a very contented mum.
> Hope you will continue to post updates.


Hi Catcoonz

Of course I will thanks so much mum and all 6 kittens doing great all feeding and putting on weight nicely . She's so contented sometimes she goes to sleep with them still feeding off her which is soooooooooo cute .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a girl due tomorrow, hopefully a daytime birth, but most likely not that lucky.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver77 said:


> Hi May
> 
> Sorry not been on for a long time been too busy watching my 6 new fur babies =). She had them on 12/10/2014 she had them between 9.30 am and 12.30 pm :thumbup:
> 
> Here is a photo of them altogether


Aww that is wonderful news I'm so pleased all went well with the birth
(congratulations little moma make this the last time )


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> I have a girl due tomorrow, hopefully a daytime birth, but most likely not that lucky.


I hope all go's well for mum and the kittens 
and you get a daytime birth


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I have a girl due tomorrow, hopefully a daytime birth, but most likely not that lucky.


Hi Catcoonz

I will keep my fingers crossed for you to get your wish then Catcoonz and have a daytime delivery. Also I hope mum and kittens are o.k and she has no problems having them .


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

may said:


> Aww that is wonderful news I'm so pleased all went well with the birth
> (congratulations little moma make this the last time )


Hi May

I'm definetely getting her spayed this time May as soon as her kittens are weaned. No more breeding from her she can relax and go outside as many times as she wants then . Without being pouned on as soon as she goes out of my back door or out the kitchen window .


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Silver77 said:


> Hi May
> 
> I'm definetely getting her spayed this time May as soon as her kittens are weaned. No more breeding from her she can relax and go outside as many times as she wants then . Without being pouned on as soon as she goes out of my back door or out the kitchen window .


That is good news :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbup1: I also like this news.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz and May

It's great news


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Spaying is great news hun, look after mum and her babies, she has done well.

If you get worried, of course see a vet, but also let me know.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful babies, and contented mum, by the look of it


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz any news from your cat having her kittens yet?


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Jaycee

Mum and kittens doing great and they're all contented feeding fine and growing already =).


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Catcoonz if I notice anything different at all i'll take them straight to the vets but i'll also post on here as well =).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not even in labour yet, due today and she is off her food, been in her nesting box all day and her nose is now getting warmer, hopefully start labour early stages tonight, then can have a daytime birth.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

Any new fur babies yet if so how many and what colours? =) I can't wait for you to post saying you've got the pitter patter of tiny paws lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not yet, still sat up for another night tummy rubbing 

Im sure she is waiting for me to fall asleep.

Colours are easy, they will be Silvers.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Silvers , how beautiful  Hope all goes well , when the time arrives .


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz 

Really good luck to you mum and your new silver fur babies when she has them. Like you said she's waiting for you to fall asleep and some people say cats are stupid we all know on here that they're not


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And .......

I got my daytime birth.

Labour started 5.05am, first kitten born 6.38am ....

To be continued, so far 4 healthy kittens have been born.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Fabulous news CC  .... Hope all continues to go well for mum & her babies .... Oh and of course yourself  xxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

That's fantastic news so pleased its daytime and going well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Text book birth, very happy, 4 kittens in total born and 4 beautiful silver classic tabby kittens all quiet and feeding well.

Unfortunately, no photographs at the moment, this queen likes to be left alone for a few days before she lets me interfere with her and babies.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz

That's great news really well done to mum cat I hope she's o.k and all her fur babies are as well =). 4 new silver tabbies for her to look after I bet they're soooooooo cute as well . I'm also very pleased that you got your daytime birth as well Catcoonz =).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is a photo of what they will look like at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Silver77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow Catcoonz how beautiful they look do you breed them or not? They look like fluffy grey clouds but grey clouds that have a silver lining =).


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

beautiful CC


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Here is a photo of what they will look like at 9 weeks old.


Stunning kitten CC


----------

